# An interest in horses.



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm sure you guys probably get posts like this all the time

Basically when I was younger I used to ride a brown pony named buster, loved him but he was sold on. Because of the distance to the riding centre I had to stop going.

I've wanted to get back for years, would love to do it as a positive activity for me to focus on. I can't afford it currently as I'm in school as well as other current expenses as well as I don't drive and there is no place in the city which means I'd have to go outside which I don't have the travel means to do so.

So my question is what could I do in the mean time to get some knowledge? I know hands on is best and I learn better when I can do hands experience. I love to read so is there any books I could read in the mean time ?


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't recommend any books but there are tons of videos on you tube; loads of ones showing different disciplines, educational stuff, and just amateur footage. Also just searching the web you will find articles about all sorts of areas of riding/care.

Have you had a look in your local library?

There isn't a lot of traffic on this part of the forum but if you google specific horsey ones you can just lurk and read the threads on there that interest you.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Books on riding & horse management if you can't get to a stable for hands on experiance.
I see you live in Canada so our British books may not be suitable. Try Amazon for your country.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Lel said:


> I can't recommend any books but there are tons of videos on you tube; loads of ones showing different disciplines, educational stuff, and just amateur footage. Also just searching the web you will find articles about all sorts of areas of riding/care.
> 
> Have you had a look in your local library?
> 
> There isn't a lot of traffic on this part of the forum but if you google specific horsey ones you can just lurk and read the threads on there that interest you.


Thanks I've looked up a few videos. I like the idea of trail riding or what I've seen called hacking?

Not as of yet but I can definently make a trip!

I didn't even think about checking out other forums 



Valanita said:


> Books on riding & horse management if you can't get to a stable for hands on experiance.
> I see you live in Canada so our British books may not be suitable. Try Amazon for your country.


Thank you I'm gonna look up stables to see just how far away they are, maybe I can get a bus halfway and walk the rest etc

Will do thank you


----------

